# Watch out for scary "Wild" horses



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If anyone is a big Man vs. Wild fan I don't mean to offend but I just found this so funny I had to share. Watch out for the "wild" horses in the sierra nevadas.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Ugh, I hate that show. He's an attention-seeking idiot.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know how they could even air this episode, anyone who knows horses can see how plainly fake it is.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahaah that's so....horribly ridiculous its almost painful

You know someones going to go out and try and rope a horse with some branches or something.

I live in Montana. This is why they give you "How to not get gored by buffalo" pamphlets when you go to yellowstone...


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

:shock: HAHA that made me laugh so much!. I wouldnt even be able to get my old guy to tolerate that. Hes SOOO stupid!. i thought i was going to bust a gut when he was like "I should have spent a day gaining the horses trust, And not think I could jump up and ride". its like DUAH!!. Idoit, I hope that hurt :twisted:.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

What a doofus! "Never felt a human hand" - except the ones that groomed him for the shot and even trimmed up his forelock, rofl.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone notice the shoes glinting in the sun as they ran away?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wild horse my butt! A true wild horse would never even let that man get within a few feet of it especially touch it! What a fraud, I laughed so hard that they expected viewers to actually believe this!


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

HA. Some wild horses.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Check out this Letterman interview. Letterman brings up the horses around the 3 minute marker.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

That show is just full of BS
he was in Iceland once and was going on about how the snow on the surface was not safe and he had to go into this undergroud cave to get safe enough snow...
Now my friends and I have been eating that snow for our entire lifes... and never gotten sick of it...
If I were lost I'd follow a river, full stop.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

.. I always cheer for the horse, gators, bear, or bees! I hope he does fire ants or maybe piranha next...


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, wild horses definatly have perfectly trimmed manes and shiny coats with shoes. 

A real wild horse, like the stallion would never let a man come so close. He probably would have pounded him in the dirt!

I agree, its not a real wild horse, especially after the fact the he said it was a stallion!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sally watch the letterman interview.

The horses were rented from a local ranch.

I've watched this show, not to gain how to survive or anything, but because I found it to be comical at times. Now that I know that he doesn't sleep out there, and sleeps with his crew, and how everything is planned (which i knew to an extent but now that he said it) Im never watching the show again.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol that was really funny, the minute the horse looked at him you could tell it wasnt wild i got a real good laugh out of that thank you :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That...is...hilarious! this guy is an idiot. I hope the parents of the little girl who owns this horse sees the video and sue the guy.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

M2G they were rented from a barn.. it was all planned out....


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Oh my god i couldn't stop laughing. lol. Let's just go rope some wild horses and ride them out? is he serious ****!


----------

